# H.D. lawn tractor help please!!



## marcwukits (Jun 17, 2013)

I am looking to purchase an older heavy duty lawn tractor for work around my property. The problem is that I know absolutely NOTHING about lawn tractors. I am looking for some friendly advice to point me in the right direction. I own aproximately and acre and a half. I have a very nice zero turn that I mow with but zero turns dont pull very well. I only need the tractor to do work around the yard (no deck neccessary for mowing). I will be pulling an aerator with 100lbs on it, a de-thatcher with 60lbs, a good size yard cart for hauling everything and anything, and a roller thats 900lbs full. I am definately looking for something a little heavier duty than a riding mower, but not as expensive and beastly as a compact tractor. I have noticed that some have a 3pt hitch on them. I dont know exactly what these are for?? I am looking for some good brands and models to start looking on craigslist and ebay. Price is a bit of a concern, I would love to stay around $500 if possible. Any and all help is greatly appriciated as I mentioned before, I dont know much at all about garden tractors.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

First off,:hello: and welcome to the forum.

First off lets get a few terms straightened out so we're all working on the same page.

Going from the smallest, lightest duty model to the bigger models:

LT = lawn tractor, Mostly limited to cutting grass.

GT = Garden tractor, a litter larger version of an LT but can handle attachments like a tiller & handle heavier loads.

SubCUT = Sub compact tractors, about same size as a GT but built more like a small "real" tractor with a 3pt hitch.

CUT = compact utility tractor, larger still in the 20-30 HP class and can handle larger attachment like a front end loader. Has a 3pt hitch and will come with a diesel engine.

UT = Utility tractor, a general purpose tractor in the 30-60 HP range.

No need to get any larger as they are way more than you are asking about.

Now for your question. Think a GT fits the bill but a subCUT would also do but they may be more than the budget permits or you need. Now what is your budget? Surely it isn't the $500 I see mentioned. At $500 it's going to be an *old* model and possibly not in the best of shape.

Even buying a used model but a decent one in good condition, you need to be thinking a lot closer to $2k. As for brands. Cub Cadet, John Deere 3xx series, older Bolens tube frame model from the 70's. All good machines and built tuff.

I'm sure others will have comments to offer and may or may not agree with me.


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

ill give my opinion i have 3 compact tractors hard to find older or newer for 500.00 i also have sevral gts 5 hyd drive case or new called ingersoll have one john deer,cub cadet sears"muary' have oowned sevral in 70 yrs i like case""ingersol the best they make 2 seires 200 400 if you have level ground dosent mater what series they all will free wheel or cost if doesent have opitnal hold back valve it be came orignal equip. in mid eightes i am retired builder owned lots of equip. still and have lots of mechincal exp you can find these tractors on ebay search ebay"case lawn mowers' ther is sevral dealers on case colt ingersoll fourms .yahoo these all hve hyd powered attchaments that fit almost every tractor made blades.mowers bushhogs.wood spliter ,plowsa all run by hyd powe few beltg used only on decks most have hyd lifs bottm for deck lift 3 point hitch optinal for rear of tractor to lift plows and etc trng to help dont know it all just trying to help might want to check them out sorry for typing erros and spelling have a good day from ky.


----------



## marcwukits (Jun 17, 2013)

*how bout this one*

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/3869662423.html

I would love some input on this little tractor. It is a mid 70's tractor that has been restored. Looks good. I was told it was a very heavy and torquee tractor and everything works. It is a bit of a drive so I dont want to waste a trip if its a turd. Any and all help would be greatly appriciated.

thanks
marc


----------

